# How does Surge work from a pax perspective?



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

In a normal ride you as a pax are given the rate and choose to accept

If there is surge do they tell you this $6 ride will cost $18 or that it will be 3X?

also wondering about those idiots on New Years Eve that get a $600 bill and then complain to the news . I think some it's their own fault that they start dropping off their friends when it would have been less.

But are they told ahead of time that they are paying 10X or are they told it's gonna be $300 f(or a 20 mile ride home)? or are they told your ride will cost $30 and 10X that?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I think they are told the exact price they will pay, and that "prices are higher" due to abnormally high demand or something to that effect. Of course when they alter the route or something unusual happens like a car accident their price might be higher than the up front pricing quoted.

I've only taken about 6 trips as a pax and I've never paid surge. Cableguynoe might know though.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I think they are told the exact price they will pay, and that "prices are higher" due to abnormally high demand or something to that effect. Of course when they alter the route or something unusual happens like a car accident their price might be higher than the up front pricing quoted.
> 
> I've only taken about 6 trips as a pax and I've never paid surge. Cableguynoe might know though.


Yeah exactly that. Pax don't see any kind of multiplier or anything like that.
They are just warned that prices are higher than normal due to demand, and given a price.

I don't know if this still happens but years ago before I was a driver I remember trying to come home one night on what was supposed to be about a $70 ride on a normal day (that same ride costs me $38 today), and it was up to like $100.
And when I canceled it let me know that my price was going to continue to be $100 for the next 5 minutes, even if I requested a new ride.
So I waited out the 5 minutes and requested again. The next time it was up to $120. And again for 5 minutes it was 120.

We went back inside and had a couple more drinks until it dropped back down to $70.



Cableguynoe said:


> Yeah exactly that. Pax don't see any kind of multiplier or anything like that.
> They are just warned that prices are higher than normal due to demand, and given a price.
> 
> I don't know if this still happens but years ago before I was a driver I remember trying to come home one night on what was supposed to be about a $70 ride on a normal day (that same ride costs me $38 today), and it was up to like $100.
> ...


I wasn't a driver back then but clearly not only were prices higher, also surges lasted longer.


----------



## AzAppDriver (Feb 27, 2017)

Heres what I seen in pax app after the Beyonce and Jayz concert this past Wednesday night 9/19 . 
This is up front pricing, no surge notification was given. At least in my market. This would have been about a 8.5 mile ride.









Here was the fare breakdown for XL 








Here was the fare breakdown for X. 









You dont want to know what the flat surge being offered at the same time to drivers was. Lol


----------

